# Wall paint



## bgamb24 (Feb 7, 2010)

I saw that Sherwin Williams "gray screen" paint was suggested for DIY screens. Are there variasions which would be optimal for wall paint as well in a Home theater room?


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

In terms of the color of your walls the darker the better but no need to go overboard. Some have painted the ceiling directly above the screen black to minimize reflections (especially if ceiling mounted projector).


----------

